# Slammed Bull Bluegill



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Went this AM to a friends pond and killed the bluegill! Actually caught the biggest bluegills I have ever caught. Majority were caught on crickets...Caught several on rooster tails also, they also hooked up a few bass too.... Weather was nice until 8ish then the winds picked up... All in all, probably caught 30-40 with about 8-10 being bulls!!! All were released to bit another day!:thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Some more......
























View attachment 1002386


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The "modeling" was priceless!!!

nice slabs!!!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Need to make a trip to Central Florida around May and June.
Big Shell Cracker and Bluegill.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice gills.
I give the modeling a 8.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep them are full grown,that size would be good for the egg. I seen another pic of ya in the hook&trigger mag today also but it was not with a fish.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Nice gills.
> I give the modeling a 8.


A 8 is not bad when ya look at what hes working with.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice blue gills


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I would have released into the grease! Whole fried bream. Gotta do that soon. Wonder if Ruby Red Lips would taste as good? That's all I seem to catch.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I should have done more kissy face or pouty lips or whatever these folks are spewing out these days......just imagine ifin I wore a lucky fishing shirt!!! Maybe I could have scored a 9!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lees way2 said:


> Yep them are full grown,that size would be good for the egg. I seen another pic of ya in the hook&trigger mag today also but it was not with a fish.


Was I purty??? My buck from Hutton right?


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ya always are sept when ya wear that scarey green outfit.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> I would have released into the grease! Whole fried bream. Gotta do that soon. Wonder if Ruby Red Lips would taste as good? That's all I seem to catch.


Ruby Reds are all we caught one week. I wanted some fish, so we grilled up a few. They really weren't all that bad... Kinda non-descript tasting. Tasted like "fish"... LOL


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Stud bluegills! My Dad called them "hump-nosed bream".

Hard to release sweet meat like those.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Some nice humpheads !


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Titty brim!!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice dude. Could have feed that bass to the bream lol


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

Now I know where my CROCKS went...............


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Big E Nuff said:


> Now I know where my CROCKS went...............


Hahaha got a pair fer the truck and a pair fer yard duties...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

specktackler57 said:


> Nice dude. Could have feed that bass to the bream lol


I'll be back out there this afternoon, hopefully get some bigger bass... Also get some better size/measurements/pics of the bull bluegills, just in case I wanna have some fiberglass mounts done!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Geno (Mar 23, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm jealous... Love a good mess of bluegills.


----------

